
Ask HN: Rails resources similar to Django's “Two Scoops” and cookiecutter-django? - methochris
I&#x27;m interested in making a transition from python&#x2F;flask&#x2F;django to ruby&#x2F;rails and I&#x27;m hoping someone could point me to a book and&#x2F;or open-source project that covers alot of the common setups&#x2F;best practices for a modern rails project, similar to what the subject resources provide for python&#x27;s django framework.<p>Even the best &#x27;learn rails&#x27; resources stop short of any real production-quality boilerplate&#x2F;setups. The django resouces listed I have found invaluable to getting to a truly intermediate level of understanding and I would really appreciate anything like this to reference how things &quot;should be done&quot; on the ruby&#x2F;rails side. Thanks in advance!<p>Two Scoops of Django (scroll to Table of Contents for list of what I&#x27;m after) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twoscoopspress.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;two-scoops-of-django-1-11<p>Cookiecutter-django ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pydanny&#x2F;cookiecutter-django ), production-ready new project boilerplate that covers everything from<p>* 12-Factor settings, security
* registration
* grunt&#x2F;gulp setup
* sending emails
* media storage
* heroku deployment checklist
* serving static files
* delayed tasks with celery
* error&#x2F;performance monitoring
======
mjhea0
Have you tried [https://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Ruby-Russ-
Olsen/dp/03...](https://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Ruby-Russ-
Olsen/dp/0321490452)?

